# Hardly Handled Sale Saturday only!!!!



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Well I think I have invested enough time into this little shop, I have asked for a 10% discount to be givin to all our customers Saturday! Man corner is filling up, time to liquidate!!!!!

Check all these goodies out!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Hours have changed slightly, if you see something you gotta have, as always give us a call and we will run up to meet ya.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks to the fellow PFFers who stopped by today. I added new fishing items this evening after close. Will post pictures in the new add for next Saturday, incase yall are intrested


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Did you sell the target? If not, how much? Thanks


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

It is actually Maxfolds. I am uncertain what he has on it? I will chexk when at the shop next!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Ok, thank you.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

It is actually Maxfolds. I am uncertain what he has on it? I will chexk when at the shop next!

wife says she thinks $20? She thunks there is a new cover for it?? I may have to go check it out?? Lol


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, $20 sounds like a deal. I'm interested if you're not.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Lol I have a black hole, so I will confirm the price and let ya know


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Yes the target is $20. The cover is not for it, but for a yellow jacket target, but goes with it!


----------

